# Radioshack TDF team



## bobinvirginia (Apr 14, 2006)

We've done this for years regarding the Garmin Team...but what about Radioshack's team this year? Seems like there are alot of options but no one is riding exceptionally well right now.

High Likelihood for riding: Cancellara, Schleck's (although Andy has alot of work to do)---will be interesting to see how Frank goes this week, Horner, Kloden

Those five seem likely...going to be interesting for the final 4:

Fuglsang
Monfort
Voigt
Rast
Gerdemann
Popo
Irizar
Zubeldia
Machado

I've been assuming that Zubeldia and Machado were going to ride the Vuelta, but they seem to be going well at the Criterium which makes me wonder if they are on the list for the Tour. Seems like they have plenty of climbers but need to fill out the roster with some Roleurs. What do you all think?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Not sending Voigt would be a travesty and a scandal. I say Fulsang goes to the Vuelta.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Who's going to be the leader? Frank, Horner, Klodie? I think Horner is their best bet. Andy is riding like he has sand in his vagina.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

T K said:


> Who's going to be the leader? Frank, Horner, Klodie? I think Horner is their best bet. Andy is riding like he has sand in his vagina.


Are you trying to say that he is sand bagging?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Fuslang was supposed to lead them for the Giro and didn't go. Rast has been a solid performer for the last few years. He does the work you don't see on camera. I think JB will skip Frank to prove he is the boss. Here is my lineup.

Andy Schleck
Fuslang
Horner
Cancellara
Rast
Voigt
Popovich
Gerdemann
Gallopin


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

No way does JB keep Frank out. Unless he really wants the Schlecks to hate him and quit.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

thechriswebb said:


> Not sending Voigt would be a travesty and a scandal.


Agreed. I also think Horner will be the leader and Frank will be there.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd like to see pretty boy Andy sitting on the sidelines.

"Andy, you're sucking like a Vietnamese hooker these days, you're going to lead the Vuelta. Maybe you can get your crap together by then."
"But Johann! I can't be away from my dearest Frankie!"
*b!tchslap*




Ahh, one can dream....


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

spookyload said:


> I think JB will skip Frank to prove he is the boss.


Is he (the boss)?


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

davidka said:


> Is he (the boss)?


he better be the boss or the inmates are running the asylum as they say


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

The team will look exactly like you would expect:

Andy
Frank
Fabian
Jens
Andreas
Chris H.
Jakob
Maxime

Only the last remaining spot is in question.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

wblas3271 said:


> The team will look exactly like you would expect:
> 
> Andy
> Frank
> ...



Popo.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

I think Rast makes the team. He fits in well with JB's typical GC lineup, as the tireless worker on the flats that keeps team leaders (if they have any this year) out of trouble. Plus, he did well in the Classics this year and his experience there will help in the early stages.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Thanks T K*



T K said:


> Who's going to be the leader? Frank, Horner, Klodie? I think Horner is their best bet. Andy is riding like he has sand in his vagina.


That one had me LOL...and that doesn't happen very often.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

Rast goes. As has been said before, he's the one that rides on the front for the 100k before the TV comes on.

I think Popo is past it. The days where he would be the last lieutenant in the mountains are long gone. He only goes if JB has too big a soft sport for days gone by.

I think Frank showed yesterday that he's gunning for the Tour lead this year. Maybe with Andy's "injury"* and poor form he might be off to ride the Vuelta with his buddy Bertie? Given the absence of Contador was supposed to give Andy his big chance of winning the Tour (on the road), it's probably easier for them to pull out due to injury than trying to explain away finishing 10 minutes down on GC. 



* read: "aversion to time-trialling"


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

MattSoutherden said:


> Rast goes. As has been said before, he's the one that rides on the front for the 100k before the TV comes on.
> 
> I think Popo is past it.


Agreed on both points.
I also think Machado makes the team. Is the Vuelta really that important to him, being Portugese? JB will put him in multiple climbing stage breaks.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Despite the Vuelta, I put Zubeldia in there so someone can pace Andy after Frank quits (sorry, couldn't help it!). Zub and Voigt get votes from me.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

They'll play rock paper scissors to decide who goes along Fabian. 

Or they do the 5 leaders thing again (Schleck 1, Schleck 2, Horner, Jakob, Kloeden), may the last one who crashes lead the remains of the team. 

Horner will probably go but team leader? He got spanked in ToC that he was really aiming for, there's no way he can compete for a Tour de France podium...

What's Kloeden doing these days?

I think Frank Schleck has the best chances for a top 5. His Giro Schleck... I mean abandon was, I think, planned. He didn't care about the Giro and didn't look motivated there, I think he wanted to foil Johan's plan to tire him out and leave him off the Tour team. But now, seeing Andy crashing, abandoning and/or getting dropped everytime he's on his bike, Frank's rebellion against Johan might be a good thing for the team. He won't win but he will limit the team's suckiness...

I'd aim for stage wins, Fabian can do that, Jens also, the Schlecks after they lost 10+ minutes...


----------



## CJ1068 (Jul 24, 2008)

According to the RSNT website here is the "preselection" list for the tour.
Horner is not on the list.


Fabian Cancellara
Jakob Fuglsang
Tony Gallopin
Linus Gerdemann
Markel Irizar
Andreas Kloden
Maxime Monfort
POPO
Greg Rast
Hayden Roulston
FRANDY
Haimar Zubeldia
Jens


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

CJ1068 said:


> According to the RSNT website here is the "preselection" list for the tour.
> Horner is not on the list.


Confirmed by the team, back injury since ToC...
Horner to miss the Tour de France.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

CJ1068 said:


> Horner is not on the list.


but


> FRANDY


are?! That's some big time suckage right there. Horner's better than either of those guys any day of the week.

JSR


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Popovych not on the list. If memory serves me correct, he's been on every Bruyneel TdF team since 2005 (Disco; white jersey).


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

Andy is totally phoning it in this year, JB would be wise to have him sit it out. I suspect that we'll see a shakeup next year - I doubt the Schlecks will finish their contract with RSNT.

However, Frank seems well motivated and finally showing something. I could see him going and Andy not. just to make a point..

My list, in no particular order.

Fabian Cancellara
Frank Schleck
Jakob Fuglsang
Haimar Zubeldia
Jens Voigt
Markel Irizar
Andreas Kloden
Maxime Monfort
Yaroslav Popovych


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Seriously? I can't see how Andy Schleck is left behind, no matter what JB is saying to the media. Leopard Whatever is team Schleck.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Confirmed by the team, back injury since ToC...
> Horner to miss the Tour de France.


He rode 600 miles this week. No back injury


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

fornaca68 said:


> Popovych not on the list. If memory serves me correct, he's been on every Bruyneel TdF team since 2005 (Disco; white jersey).


Popo is on

RadioShack-Nissan preliminary roster
2012 Tour de France
Fabian Cancellara
Jakob Fuglsang
Tony Gallopin
Linus Gerdemann
Markel Irizar
Andreas Klöden
Maxime Monfort
Yaroslav Popovych
Gregory Rast
Hayden Roulston
Andy Schleck
Fränk Schleck
Jens Voigt
Haimar Zubeldia


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Interesting article.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

Horner on Tour selection snub: ‘My back is fine’


Because RadioSchleck needs more drama...


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

EuroSVT said:


> Horner on Tour selection snub: ‘My back is fine’
> 
> 
> Because RadioSchleck needs more drama...


Yeah, screw SchleckSchack. I found the most interesting thing from that article was the fact that Horner hasn't even talked to management in over a month. I don't think you could call them a team, more a loose conglomeration of riders who happen to show up to occasional race events wearing the same jersey. I for one am hoping they fail and fail hard now that they've decided to screw over Horner and place all their eggs in the Schleck basket. Maybe they're going to dress Cancellara up like Andy and let him ride his TT for him? I can't wait to see how many _hours_ they lose between the three TTs...


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

EuroSVT said:


> Horner on Tour selection snub: ‘My back is fine’
> 
> 
> Because RadioSchleck needs more drama...


WOW!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

erj549 said:


> Yeah, screw SchleckSchack. I found the most interesting thing from that article was the fact that Horner hasn't even talked to management in over a month. I don't think you could call them a team, more a loose conglomeration of riders who happen to show up to occasional race events wearing the same jersey. I for one am hoping they fail and fail hard now that they've decided to screw over Horner and place all their eggs in the Schleck basket. Maybe they're going to dress Cancellara up like Andy and let him ride his TT for him? I can't wait to see how many _hours_ they lose between the three TTs...


Yep. Neither Frank nor Andy have a chance this year. It makes me wonder WTF they are thinking.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

One possibility is that Becca still calls the shots, not Johan... but he's just a rich, very rich Luxembourgeois fan, not a DS... He seems to have a 'I don't care what you think, that's what I want!' attitude.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> One possibility is that Becca still calls the shots, not Johan... but he's just a rich, very rich Luxembourgeois fan, not a DS... He seems to have a 'I don't care what you think, that's what I want!' attitude.


That could be. I don't see many Radioshanty riders on that list, and an awful lot of Leopard riders...


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> One possibility is that Becca still calls the shots, not Johan... but he's just a rich, very rich Luxembourgeois fan, not a DS... He seems to have a 'I don't care what you think, that's what I want!' attitude.


would explain why the 'team" is so dysfunctional


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> One possibility is that Becca still calls the shots, not Johan... but he's just a rich, very rich Luxembourgeois fan, not a DS... He seems to have a 'I don't care what you think, that's what I want!' attitude.


This was my first thought when I read the article. ^^^^



Horner is a popular rider and in spite of his 40 years, has the best results on his team for this season. The Schlecks have been all but pitiful this year and Chris has had a respectable season already, being more of a presence in races than any other rider on RS has been this year. Is Becca afraid that a 40 year old American might actually outshine his Schlecks? 

Not including Horner on the Tour roster is a disgrace.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

he does say it flares up...

there is no way andy would not be at le Tour, ergo frank would be there. there might have been pressure to keep horner from the Tour squad because there was an outside chance he could compete. not sure how he TTs against the schlecks, but the last thing that drama club needs is trying to satiate frandy while another rider is closer to yellow.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Ahhh yes, Johan Bruyneel. The great manager



> The last time he spoke with team manager Johan Bruyneel, Horner said, was a month earlier in Santa Rosa, California, when Bruyneel briefly visited the team prior to the start of the Amgen Tour.





> “I have no idea what the team is planning for me, because we haven’t spoken,” he said. “No one has called me, so I have no idea what they are thinking. I’ve had no communication with the team.”


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Although, if I was Horner, if I hadn't been hearing from team management, I'd have been making the calls myself, making sure everybody knew what was up and that I was ready to rock the Tour. Rather than just training and hope they call. Communication does go two ways. He should have learned from two years ago that he would need to be making a case for himself, and not just relying on his record.

It may not be right or fair that he should have to watch out for himself that way, but seeing as it has been a recurring pattern of late, it wouldn't have hurt to be more proactive.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Not at Suisse = Gamble to put Horner in the tour.

You guys are funny. The Schlecks, as pitiful as they are, _have multiple tour podiums!!!_ and now a win.

Hello McFly? Anyone home?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

erj549 said:


> Yeah, screw SchleckSchack. I found the most interesting thing from that article was the fact that Horner hasn't even talked to management in over a month. I don't think you could call them a team, more a loose conglomeration of riders who happen to show up to occasional race events wearing the same jersey. I for one am hoping they fail and fail hard now that they've decided to screw over Horner and place all their eggs in the Schleck basket. Maybe they're going to dress Cancellara up like Andy and let him ride his TT for him? I can't wait to see how many _hours_ they lose between the three TTs...


agreed, after Horners amazing tour of california time trial you'd have thought he was a shoe-in for the tour :thumbsup:
one has to drink some serious strength cool aid to see horner as captain in the tour.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

foto said:


> Not at Suisse = Gamble to put Horner in the tour.


I dont buy that at all. Horner is a vet and has raced the Tour a million times. He knows what its all about, how to prepare and what will be required. That and hes racing at a very high level the last few years. 

June tuneups are good to do, but saying Horner _needed _to race TdS to be ready for TdF is a copout.

That said, I do think Horner thinks a bit too high of himself and like others have said, should have lobbied for the spot more and not acted like it was a done deal he would be picked.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

RkFast said:


> I dont buy that at all. Horner is a vet and has raced the Tour a million times. He knows what its all about, how to prepare and what will be required. That and hes racing at a very high level the last few years.
> 
> June tuneups are good to do, but saying Horner _needed _to race TdS to be ready for TdF is a copout.
> 
> That said, I do think Horner thinks a bit too high of himself and like others have said, should have lobbied for the spot more and not acted like it was a done deal he would be picked.


it's not exactly because guys like kloden, Voigt, popovich, F. Schleck have not raced a few GTs by now, including many tour de france. Heck even Andy has done 4 tour de france.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

RkFast said:


> I dont buy that at all. Horner is a vet and has raced the Tour a million times. He knows what its all about, how to prepare and what will be required. That and hes racing at a very high level the last few years.
> 
> June tuneups are good to do, but saying Horner _needed _to race TdS to be ready for TdF is a copout.
> 
> That said, I do think Horner thinks a bit too high of himself and like others have said, should have lobbied for the spot more and not acted like it was a done deal he would be picked.


He's not racing at a high level this year...

No doubt especially as these guys get older, their performances in the week long tours is an indicator of how well they are aging. And Horner did not perform well at ToC.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

foto said:


> He's not racing at a high level this year...


is Tirreno-Adriatico a recreational group ride now?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

den bakker said:


> is Tirreno-Adriatico a recreational group ride now?


yes. It's gotten very casual.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

den bakker said:


> it's not exactly because guys like kloden, Voigt, popovich, F. Schleck have not raced a few GTs by now, including many tour de france. Heck even Andy has done 4 tour de france.


Im sorry, the idea that a hardened Tour vet HAS TO race in June in order to race in July is a copout. 

Preferred? Sure.
Encouraged? Yes. 
A "must do"? No way.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

RkFast said:


> Im sorry, the idea that a hardened Tour vet HAS TO race in June in order to race in July is a copout.
> 
> Preferred? Sure.
> Encouraged? Yes.
> A "must do"? No way.


when your last performance was a mediocre tour of califonia, where you normally do very well, it should not come as a surprise that you are looked at twice before being chosen. It's not like he had some golden role that could not be filled by fuglsang, montfort etc.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

foto said:


> He's not racing at a high level this year...
> 
> No doubt especially as these guys get older, their performances in the week long tours is an indicator of how well they are aging. And Horner did not perform well at ToC.


He did finish it though. On the other hand, Andy has quit everything but L-B-L, so does that really mean anything? So does racing in June mean that much?


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

den bakker said:


> when your last performance was a mediocre tour of califonia, where you normally do very well, it should not come as a surprise that you are looked at twice before being chosen. It's not like he had some golden role that could not be filled by fuglsang, montfort etc.


You can say the same thing about Andy, but his performance this year seems worse then Horner.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

forge55b said:


> You can say the same thing about Andy, but his performance this year seems worse then Horner.


except that he has shown again and again that he podiums after a sh!tty spring.

but are you guys really entertaining the idea that a team with 2*schleck and kloeden would have horner to ride GC? 
heck even fuglsang and monfort might get the nod before horner.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

den bakker said:


> except that he has shown again and again that he podiums after a sh!tty spring.


I'll give you that, and Horner has a great spring that ends with him concussed, then with a blood clot.

Also to add, I don't Horner would be a GC'er but someone that could aid them on the climbs.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

forge55b said:


> You can say the same thing about Andy, but his performance this year seems worse then Horner.


You must be high. Here, I will help you: How many times has Andy been on the tour podium? How many times has Horner?

How many teams have been built specifically around Andy? How many for Horner?


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Horner did not perform well at California? did you watch the mt baldy day? he single handily destroyed the peloton.
I hope that Horner leaves Radio Shack and finds a better team next year, the team is a complete disgrace this year.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

...he should'a rode the Tour de Suisse or the Dauphine.


----------



## nathanbal (Feb 23, 2009)

WeakMite said:


> ...he should'a rode the Tour de Suisse or the Dauphine.


exactly.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

den bakker said:


> agreed, after Horners amazing tour of california time trial you'd have thought he was a shoe-in for the tour :thumbsup:
> one has to drink some serious strength cool aid to see horner as captain in the tour.


Not saying Horner would podium, but at least he doesn't get blown over by a stiff breeze on a TT. And at least he shows by his riding that he's remotely interested in being there and working for the team. If racking up race abandons was a sport, the Schleck sisters would be world champions at that sport.


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Bruyneel clarifies RadioShack stance on Horner decision

No Suisse or Dauphiné means no Tour. Probably bad communication but sucks to be Horner.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Head scratcher for sure. Horner is the one guy on that team who could do some damage to Wiggins/Evans in the mountains to help Andy. Now, we'll get to see RSNT do some half-hearted attacking on the lower slopes (or be entertained by Jens turning himself inside out for nothing) while Team Frandy marks the true GC men or gets used by them. I predict neither Schleck will podium this year. Hell, Gesink and Hesjedal can out TT and out descend the Schleck Bros. and will enjoy better team support.

Good luck stage hunting Radio Shack! Andy - at least the record books will note that you won the TdF in 2010.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm looking forward to watching the Schlongs lose MINUTES during the TTs, and then b!tch about how they are expected to TT and descend mountain passes.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

forge55b said:


> Bruyneel clarifies RadioShack stance on Horner decision
> 
> "Horner’s point man within the RadioShack organization is Alain Gallopin, his former director and trusted confidante when he raced in Europe in the late 1990s with the Francaise des Jeux team from 1997-99."


Oh great. The guy who couldn't find a way to make one of the best American riders work within FdJ now fumbles on the same guy, who is now a proven-beyond-discussion top professional.

What a train wreck.

JSR


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

robdamanii said:


> I'm looking forward to watching the Schlongs lose MINUTES during the TTs, and then b!tch about how they are expected to TT and descend mountain passes.


More brilliant posts from robdamanii. First, "I want to see the Schlecks get left out!" then "I want to see the Schlecks lose!" You're such a spaz, dude.

I don't like the schlecks but how awesome would it be if Andy uncorks a monster TT, and everyone is like What.The.****. That would be a lot more fun than the alternative...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Wasn't there some controversy about JB telling USPS/Discovery riders that they couldn't do TdF if they didn't dope? Would be interesting to bring that back up, if I could find the old references.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

trener1 said:


> Horner did not perform well at California? did you watch the mt baldy day? he single handily destroyed the peloton.
> I hope that Horner leaves Radio Shack and finds a better team next year, the team is a complete disgrace this year.


go back to my post. then _slowly_ read what I wrote. then read it again. i'll give you a hint ere. the words time trial is included in the few lines somewhere. 
now compare that with the post I was responding to and it should all be clear.


----------



## MattSoutherden (Jun 24, 2009)

trener1 said:


> Horner did not perform well at California? did you watch the mt baldy day? he single handily destroyed the peloton.


You must've been watching a different feed to me. What I saw was Jens single-handedly ride for km after km to pull out a gap on the bunch, then when he blew the gap started to come down until CH was caught.

Don't get me wrong. I was rooting for Horner to hold on. It was a gusty move. But with his injuries, he doesn't have the form this year that he's had for the last couple.

And without Lance pulling the strings, I think CH is out in the cold in Team Schlepp


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

the team is, has, and will forever be a train wreck of the worst kind!

there is nowhere for them to go.

Riis is just laughing all the way to the bank now when Conti returns they will win most of all the GC spots they enter...


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It will be interesting to see how many contracts get ripped up before the 2013 season at RS, if we look how Becca dealt with their sponsorship contract with Mercedes when RS and Leopard fused, I say contracts are not too important for them anyway.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, since Little Schlong won't be gunning for a big loss, it seems RSNT will have to go for stage wins.

Oh well.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

trener1 said:


> I hope that Horner leaves Radio Shack and finds a better team next year, the team is a complete disgrace this year.


A LOT of teams are looking for a 40 year old guy with beat up bodies. They're called club teams.....


----------



## mcfly (Feb 19, 2004)

i wanted to see horner on the tour team....if i remember right, last yr when he won the TOC he was allowed to train his own way for it...yes he didnt do to good at this yrs TOC but he got his back fixed up and has been training hard for the tour he say's...i think its a mistake on SHACKS part...but if all goes down for lance JB will have a life time ban also!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*All the way to the Saxo (Tinkoff )Bank that is...*



a_avery007;3958064Riis is just laughing all the way to the bank now when Conti returns they will win most of all the GC spots they enter...[/QUOTE said:


> Riis has had an interesting year no doubt. First the Conti roller-coaster, then dismal Saxo team results after Conti's ban, then rumors of a Saxo-Liquigas merger and now the meltdown happening over at Leopold-Radio Shanty-Acme, then attracting Tinkoff Bank to help revive the team - time to write another book Hr. Riis!


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

What's the deal with this latest story that VN has posted, regarding the entire RNT team being possibly in doubt for TdF? I'm all about what's going on for LA & JB, but the entire current team?


----------



## scott967 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sounds like just rumorville, but I don't think ASO has much love for JB? JB has been complaining that ASO is taking too much of a cut (TV rights) and teams deserve more.

scott s.
.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

So many injuries and team turmoil this year. It's a shame the way things went down (I saw Horner riding in our neighborhood today, and once a week or two ago). Hope everyone heals up and gets back to business!


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

forge55b said:


> Bruyneel clarifies RadioShack stance on Horner decision
> 
> No Suisse or Dauphiné means no Tour. Probably bad communication but sucks to be Horner.


That is just the latest story. First it was a back injury. When Horner's tweets about just finishing a 600 mile training week came to light, they needed another lie--I mean story.

With Abandy Shrek out, Kloden is the GC man for RSNT. Kloden and Horner do not get along.

The American sponsors cannot be happy about the best liked American rider being left off the squad. Maybe new management will reconsider after Bruyneel is suspended.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

trailrunner68 said:


> The American sponsors cannot be happy about the best liked American rider being left off the squad. Maybe new management will reconsider after Bruyneel is suspended.


I don't think Hincapie can race for radioshack in this tour


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

could andy be back by vuelta? i doubt it, but imagine if he can be back by then. i imagine franks "shoulder" will be fine by then. could turn the vuelta into this years race to watch.


----------



## trailrunner68 (Apr 23, 2011)

The Schlecks looking to leave the team, the manager facing doping charges, the owner being investigated for embezzlement, salaries being paid late, the American sponsors upset with the wel liked American not being on the TdF squad, and the ASO making noises that the team will be disinvited to the Tour. Looks like this team is about to go the way of the Titanic.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

trailrunner68 said:


> The Schlecks looking to leave the team, the manager facing doping charges, the owner being investigated for embezzlement, salaries being paid late, the American sponsors upset with the wel liked American not being on the TdF squad, and the ASO making noises that the team will be disinvited to the Tour. Looks like this team is about to go the way of the Titanic.


What a meltdown! With the Hog being accused of everything under the sun - the TdF could argue that the team no longer meets its sporting ethics criteria - the whole team suffers. If Radio Shanty is there, what do you think the commentator banter is going to be about? A team under a Doping Cloud, where will the Radio Shanty riders go next year? etc.
Again the riders are the innocent victims here. I almost pity the sponsors, but The Hog's reputation preceeded him and they should have made a better business choice. :hand:


----------



## ClancyO (Mar 20, 2011)

RE: the ASO hinting to disinviting RSNT..

The ASO is considering actions for team ethics violations for allegations & charges that haven’t even been presented to date, yet last year they had no problem allowing a former winner to RACE despite the looming proposition of having his entire season’s results being invalidated for a failed doping control in the prior year’s race. 

Again, for anyone slow on the uptake. They let Contador race despite a confirmed failed test and pending decision, yet they want to ban an entire team for the alleged activities of someone not even on the team?

Really? REALLY? Yeah, no bias there. None at all. Yet the riders are painted as the criminals…


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

ClancyO said:


> RE: the ASO hinting to disinviting RSNT..
> 
> The ASO is considering actions for team ethics violations for allegations & charges that haven’t even been presented to date, yet last year they had no problem allowing a former winner to RACE despite the looming proposition of having his entire season’s results being invalidated for a failed doping control in the prior year’s race.
> 
> ...


The "alleged activities" of the DS of the team are the reason they may not get an invite so there certainly is a connection. The precedent to do this has already been set, i.e. Astana in 2008.


> ASO (Amaury Sport Organisation) said that given "the damage caused by this team to the Tour de France and cycling in general, as much in 2006 as 2007" they had decided to prevent Astana from competing in any of their races.


http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/astana-barred-from-2008-tour-14543/


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

ASO is as much a money ***** as any other body in professional sport. Witness them allowing Contador to race last year.

I doubt they'll "disinvite" Radioshack-Nissan but it may require that Bruyneel be excluded, along with the named doctor still associated with the team.

Frankly, that would not ruin my day. But what a bloody soap opera!


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

LostViking said:


> If Radio Shanty is there, what do you think the commentator banter is going to be about? A team under a Doping Cloud, where will the Radio Shanty riders go next year? etc.


Commentator banter has already started. Have you not been watching Suisse? They are getting their comments in.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rokh On said:


> Commentator banter has already started. Have you not been watching Suisse? They are getting their comments in.


Oh yeah and I've heard it, but imagine how much the volume will go up during the Tour - it'll be deafening.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

They just announced their team. Fabian Cancellara, Tony Gallopin, Chris Horner, Andreas Klöden, Maxime Monfort, Yaroslav Popovych, Fränk Schleck, Jens Voigt and Haimar Zubeldia. Glad to see Horner in there. And also looks like no Bruyneel.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

jeffmuldoon said:


> They just announced their team. Fabian Cancellara, Tony Gallopin, Chris Horner, Andreas Klöden, Maxime Monfort, Yaroslav Popovych, Fränk Schleck, Jens Voigt and Haimar Zubeldia. Glad to see Horner in there. And also looks like no Bruyneel.


Saw that too. Very awesome for Chris. I guess with Andy gone they don't expect to have to defend the lead so no need for Rast. Suprised to see Gerdman not there, same with Fuslang. If they are going for stage wins, Fuslang has the potential they are looking for.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Realistically looking at the riders they have available they are best off going for stage wins. Why Fuslang was left out is odd. No doubt he'll be looking for a new team next year.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

spookyload said:


> I guess with Andy gone they don't expect to have to defend the lead so no need for Rast.


Yes, looks like they have protected themselves against the possibility of defending a lead. Of course Cancellera could win the prolog and the first TT, and then they can all ride for him for the first 10 days.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Zubeldia and Popo are odd choices if they're stage hunting: Machado and Fuglsang would have been better choices.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

jeffmuldoon said:


> They just announced their team. Fabian Cancellara, Tony Gallopin, Chris Horner, Andreas Klöden, Maxime Monfort, Yaroslav Popovych, Fränk Schleck, Jens Voigt and Haimar Zubeldia. Glad to see Horner in there. And also looks like no Bruyneel.


A team of domestiques without a strong GC rider. Honestly, Horner is not a serious contender at TdF level taking into account team history, budget and hype.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Radioshack brings yet again their multi-headed monster. Which is doomed for failure. When you have three guys on the team considering themselves protected riders, there is no where near enough support to get them through the first 9 days unscathed. Fulsgang must have some sort of issue going on if he didn't make the selection. I am glad to see Chris got the call, but there are too many TT kms and not enough hard climbing days for him to make the podium.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

67caddy said:


> Radioshack brings yet again their multi-headed monster. Which is doomed for failure. When you have three guys on the team considering themselves protected riders, there is no where near enough support to get them through the first 9 days unscathed. Fulsgang must have some sort of issue going on if he didn't make the selection. I am glad to see Chris got the call, but there are too many TT kms and not enough hard climbing days for him to make the podium.


I think Fuglsang's problem is that he openly stated that he might leave the team...


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> I think Fuglsang's problem is that he openly stated that he might leave the team...


Agreed - he wants to go home to Saxo Bank. 

As others have mentioned, Fuglsang is a younger up-and-coming with the potential to take a stage - but I think Fuglsang's comment plus Horner's lobbying, Andy's withdrawl and Frank announcing his pass on road captain sealed the deal for Fuglsang and Horner.

As this is probably Jens' last year, it's a pity he has to ride the TdF for a team that is falling apart before our eyes.I suspect he, like many others on Leopold-Trek-Acme regret the day they left the number one team at the time Saxo Bank for that ill-fated project called Leopard.

So, where do we expect the Schlecks and Fabian to land gigs for next year?
I suspect Riis will welcome Fuglsang back to help Conti in the mountains. If the rumored fusion with Liquigas happens - Saxo will be back as a contender next season! Who would have thunk it? :thumbsup:


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

yep Project Leo-pard is officially a bust.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Dan Gerous said:


> I think Fuglsang's problem is that he openly stated that he might leave the team...


Ding! And he'd take is TdF earned UCI points with him. He wasn't good at Suisse and he's talking about leaving. There's no reason to bring him besides, Horner is a better rider in every way.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

davidka said:


> Ding! And he'd take is TdF earned UCI points with him. He wasn't good at Suisse and he's talking about leaving. There's no reason to bring him besides, Horner is a better rider in every way.


Wouldn't worry too much about Fuglsang taking his points with him, what does that matter to a Radio Shack team that will likely dissolve next season?

Fuglsang says he is looking for a team that he can captain - I don't see that his results merit that - at least not Pro Tour, perhapa a continental team?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

It is a big overreaction to assume that Radioshack will dissolve. Quick Step did so poorly last year that they almost lost their Pro Tour license, Saxo Bank is nowhere without Contador. Radioshack still has a strong roster of popular riders and they'll get it back together just like Quickstep did. 

If Fuglsang and the Schlecks leave there will be plenty of guys to fill their spots.Silly season is just beginning.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Legion of the damned...


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

You guys are mean.


----------

